# Tone and Slim



## stano (25 Mar 2007)

Has anyone tried this stuff.  It seems to be a shake drink you take once and then up to 8 XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX you take in a day, most people take 3- 6 XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX depending on level of excerise.

Anyone know anything about it??

It's said to be all natural and so on.


----------



## liteweight (26 Mar 2007)

A friend of mine went on this program and lost almost a stone. No weight loss for about 6 weeks (program lasts for 12 weeks) but she did have inch loss and so looked a lot slimmer. It costs approx 157 euro a month. Only pharmacies sell the products and Tone and Slim also have consultants who visit the pharmacy to weigh and measure you. She thought there was a great deal of support involved and they also have a website www.toneandslim.ie.

The capsules contain conjugated linoleic acid (CLA). Studies in America have shown that this helps lose fat particularly on the abdomen. Earlier studies found little or no loss but the latest ones are more positive. From memory, I think the shake contains amino acids, an appetite suppressant and lots of calcium. It's next to impossible to lose weight if you do not have enough calcium in your system. I would check the magnesium balance in the product as too much calcium drives magnesium from the body.

Personally, if I were to use it, I'd buy a product called Tonalin on the internet. About a quarter the price for more CLA and it is made by the Cognis group who also make the product for Tone and Slim. That's just me though and I'm not making any recommendations here!  My friend tells me that she knows a number of people who have used Tone and Slim with great results and a few who had no result at all.


----------



## NHG (26 Mar 2007)

Hi Stano, I am into my 5th wk on tone & slim at the min - so far so good. In the 4 weeks I have 7lb lost and my body has definately changed shape. I am working hard at it. I walk 5.5km every day (missed about 3 days in 4 wks) and I have cut out sweets etc (lent) and I am watching my portion sizes. I lost 1.5 stone about 2 years ago and was stuck where I was even though I had started walking again before christmas the weight still was'nt shifting. Its supposed to be week 6 to 8 before weight loss starts properly. 

For the first two weeks I took the detox and 6 Tonalin CLA tablets a day and the shake in the evening as I started to prepare dinner. Night time was the worst for me with regard to snacking and the shake seems to have stopped that problem. Now I take 3 Tonalin CLA tablets a day and the shake. 

Do a google search and this will bring you into the vhi chatroom on the topic - 18 pages. I read it and was impressed. The chatroom on their own web page is not up to much. Some consultants seem to be excellent and others are useless (mine is useless). The girl in the chemist shop where I go is excellent.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Mar 2007)

stano said:


> It's said to be all natural and so on.


Quicksand and _Deadly Nightshade_ are all natural too.


----------



## liteweight (27 Mar 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Quicksand and _Deadly Nightshade_ are all natural too.



As is digitalis! I think what is meant by 'all natural' is that the products only contain substances which are already either found in food, or made by the human body. "Natural" products and holistic therapies can be just as dangerous as a drug if not taken under supervision. The real danger arises when people believe a natural product cannot harm them and so over indulge. For example, the ever popular Echinacea is a natural anti inflamatory, and, if taken continuously for more than three months, may cause liver damage.


----------



## gillarosa (27 Mar 2007)

liteweight said:


> Personally, if I were to use it, I'd buy a product called Tonalin on the internet. About a quarter the price for more CLA and it is made by the Cognis group who also make the product for Tone and Slim. That's just me though and I'm not making any recommendations here! My friend tells me that she knows a number of people who have used Tone and Slim with great results and a few who had no result at all.


 
Hi Liteweight,

I know you are not giving recommendations but you do seem to know what you are talking about so all advice welcome. From reading the message boards on their website most users have reported toning / inch loss rather than weight loss over the initial 6 - 8 weeks of the programme even while following a sensible eating plan with regular exercise. So for arguement sake would taking an adequate level of calcium, Tonalin and following a similar eating plan with exercise potentially work just as well?

Thanks


----------



## liteweight (27 Mar 2007)

In my opinion, if you added an amino acid supplement or protein shake to the above mix, it would work just as well. I stress this is only my opinion. Some people seem to do well on Tonalin and excercise alone.


----------



## monkeyboy (27 Mar 2007)

NHG said:


> 4 weeks I have 7lb lost and my body has definately changed shape. I am working hard at it. I walk 5.5km every day (missed about 3 days in 4 wks) and I have cut out sweets etc (lent) and I am watching my portion sizes.
> 
> Night time was the worst for me with regard to snacking and the shake seems to have stopped that problem. Now I take 3 Tonalin CLA tablets a day and the shake.



Sounds to me that cutting out the sweets, walking 5.5k every day, not snacking at night and smaller portion sizes is what is losing the weight and not the XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.


----------



## gillarosa (28 Mar 2007)

monkeyboy said:


> Sounds to me that cutting out the sweets, walking 5.5k every day, not snacking at night and smaller portion sizes is what is losing the weight and not the XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX.


 
I know where you are coming from, but I gather people find there body shape changes during the 16 weeks moreso than during other diets.
I think the capsules consumed on the programme are aimed at toning rather than weight loss, I have only read details on their website but gather they recommend a healthy diet along with exercise and the number of GLA capsules taken correspond with the level of exercise the person is doing this in turn speeds up the rate muscle is built and thus the toning effect. The other part of the programme is a shake that contains among other things an appetite suppressant which would aid the person to stop over-eating.


----------



## liteweight (28 Mar 2007)

I presume the above is a typo but....the product is CLA not GLA...huge difference!


----------



## HotdogsFolks (28 Mar 2007)

I'm like a broken record saying this but...

Once a fat cell has been created, you can only empty it. So this means if you crash diet for a few weeks, you're just emptying your fat cells. Once you return to your "normal" diet, the fat cells rapidly return to normal.

Only surgery will remove your fat cells.

Crash diets never work long term.

Your best solution is to change your lifestyle. Losing weight is easy. You just need to forget about short term solutions and focus on the medium to long term. The key is to burn more calories than you consume. To do this, learn to enjoy a healthier diet and be more active. But it has to be an actual lifestyle change - you have to enjoy your new diet and activity. If you don't you will just slip back into your old habits.

Forget about stupid fad diets.


----------



## ci1 (28 Mar 2007)

Hi Hotdogs,  know what you're saying but prorgammes like this give people a kickstart, if they work hard and see results then when they're finished their program they'll be slimmer and healthier and do their best to stay that way.

I think its a good way to boost peoples motivation, maybe not ideal but it will give a starting point to weightloss and then its up to the individual to maintain it.

Some people need that extra bit of help including myself, I used a product last year to quicken the initial weight loss, when the weight was off me I ate and exercised as I did while on the product and I have managed to maintain my weight.  I don't think I would have without the help of the product to boost me.

And its an advantage that this product is natural.

C.


----------



## NHG (28 Mar 2007)

Yes, I have been eating healthily (all wholemeal where possible etc) and exercising for the last few years thats how I initially lost the 1.5 stone a few years ago and I had reached a plateau and stayed at roughly around the same weight for about the last 2 years.

Thankfully Tone & Slim has started to help me to drop the weight again and my body is changing shape totally.  I am now in my 5th week on the programme and I plan to see out the 16 weeks at least.  In the last 4 weeks i have lost 7lb and they say that you need to be at least 6 to 8 weeks on the programe to see weight loss.  Its giving me the extra boost that I needed.


----------



## gillarosa (29 Mar 2007)

liteweight said:


> I presume the above is a typo but....the product is CLA not GLA...huge difference!


 
Apologies! must be the drugs...


----------



## liteweight (29 Mar 2007)

gillarosa said:


> Apologies! must be the drugs...



 As long as you don't go for the heroin chic look!!


----------



## joanmul (30 Mar 2007)

€157 a month! That's a lot of dough.


----------



## liteweight (31 Mar 2007)

joanmul said:


> €157 a month! That's a lot of dough.



No no no...you have to stay off the (bread) dough if you want to lose weight! 

Becoming slim seems to be a very expensive business these days IMHO.


----------

